
Apple Is Better Without Jony Ive - rusk
https://medium.com/@indica/apple-is-better-without-jony-ive-1672dedfd4ef
======
benologist
Everyone rushes to blame Ive but he just made some shitty keyboards. I just
don't see how it would have been Ive's decision to stick with that keyboard
for four years, or Ive's decision to deny keyboard issues for the first six
months, or Ive's decision to make repairs onerously expensive, or Ive's
decision to only replace their faulty keyboards for four years - check your
calendar 2016 MBP owners.

~~~
rusk
Ive's design-led product development was the problem. Form over Function,
which is exactly what all the Apple-haters said Apple was (though we knew
better of course). Yes, Ive was there a long time, and he made some vital and
essential contributions, but what Jony wanted to do was never the whole story.
Ive unleashed has been an unmitigated shitshow.

Yes, maybe the correct response was to promote the engineering mindset more,
and put the ID guys back in their box. But then again, from what I recall "Ive
left" so in all liklihood he was told he couldn't have it all his way anymore,
threw a hissy-fit and walked.

~~~
benologist
Ive was just one voice among many executives, if anyone is culpable it's the
CEO and/or board that exacerbated a bad keyboard with years of bad policy.

Apple's bad policy choices have survived Ive's departure too. Apple is _still_
selling computers they know they might have to replace under "lemon laws" in
many jurisdictions. Apple is _still_ investing in impossible-to-repair laptops
while fighting "right to repair" legislation.

~~~
rusk
> Ive was just one voice

That's what I said!

Problem is the other executives gave him leeway to steer product development
as he saw fit. It's a side effect of Jobs' passing that he didn't have the
counterbalancing voices. You could blame the executive team I suppose, but you
cant really blame people for "not being Steve".

When the other executives decided to speak up it was Ive's decision to leave
when he was told he couldn't have things his way any more.

